

 Do you have any good ideas for Freeciv.net? - roschdal
http://code.google.com/p/freeciv-forever/wiki/FreecivNetIdeasWanted

======
Jd
Has to have all the basic functionality of the original.

Here's an example:

I just played for a bit and after setting a city to build something noticed a
few turns later that one of my easternmost cities had been taken over. When? I
don't know, but there was no battle displayed and no notification.

Other features that are missing are being able to see how many units you have
stationed in a city, what cities are building what, notifications when
upgrades are complete, etc., etc.

This is why big games require oodles of developers (sadly!)

------
roschdal
I would really appreciate some advice and ideas for the HN community about
Freeciv.net. How can I make the project into something original and awesome
that people _really_ want to use? Thanks in advance, HN!

~~~
dwc
I played the original civ, and have played freeciv. Back in the day it was
interesting enough, but I no longer find it very interesting due to one thing:
I have _no_ interest in learning the _underlying_ algorithmic rules of a
simulation in order to do well in a game. If I need to do that, then the
simulation is a failure. In a game that relies on a simulation to the degree
that civ does, this is crucial.

Please note that I'm telling you why I, personally, do not play any more. I'm
somewhat doubtful that following my advice will actually make freeciv more
popular!

